
How to sign commits on GitHub with GPG - timmywil
https://medium.com/@timmywil/sign-your-commits-on-github-with-gpg-566f07762a43
======
snassar
Author might want to check with the GnuPG developers again:

He writes: _If you’re using 64-bit Windows, don’t try to install GPG directly
from the GPG website . It’s not supported. Gpg4win works just fine._

The page he sites:
[https://www.gnupg.org/download/supported_systems.html](https://www.gnupg.org/download/supported_systems.html)
says:

 _NB: The information in this page is heavily outdated. GnuPG works very well
on almost all 32 and 64 bit platforms._

~~~
timmywil
Thanks! I didn't notice the note at the top. I'll edit the article to reflect
this.

~~~
snassar
You are welcome. I tried finding a way to contact you from the medium article
that didn't require signing up to or signing into something. I gave up after
trying to comment on the article directly and only finding Twitter and
Facebook links.

I'm about to update some tutorials that depend on GnuPG working on 64bit
Windows and was worried that I'd need to modify my plans. Your particle made
me take another look at the documentation and to re-check some assumptions.
Thank you.

